

Ask HN: When do you NEED a co-founder? - skennedy

In the past, I brought in some friends who are really smart to help build out a product idea. Unfortunately, the initial flurry of dedication and output turns into a complete lack of long-term desire. There seems to be a general lack of entrepreneur interest in my friends.<p>I need to go out and meet new people to find someone who really aligns with the idea, is smart, and is interested spending the time long-term. Unfortunately, as an introvert, this is a daunting concept and not something I look forward to. I would need to meet new people, have pretty extensive conversations, and finally trust someone I have not already known for years.<p>There will be challenges building a product but I have not hit any big ones yet in this discovery/prototype phase. So then the question becomes, at what point do I truly NEED a co-founder?
======
aspir
As soon as you run out of the ability to do an aspect of product or business
development, that's when you need a qualified partner on board. Or, if there
is a job that you simply do not want to do, you may want to bring on someone
passionate for the position then.

It could be from the outset, if you need developer experience on board. It
could be later, if you need a saleperson or marketing person. That would be
more of an employee hire though. Basically, there are only so many hours in a
day - there will be a point when you can't do it all, and you're hindering
growth by trying to do so. That's when you'd want to bring someone on,

